# PC bootet nicht mehr/Hardwaredefekt/Ersatz gesucht



## Caralynn (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mal was ganz exklusives für meine Wenigkeit - ein Hardwareproblem.

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen (brisant seit Samstag) ein ähnliches Problem wie der Threadersteller hier.

PC:
* MB: ASUS P5N32-E SLI
* CPU: Core2Duo E6600
* RAM: G.SKILL DDR2 PC2 6400 (bis vor Absturz, 2x2GB)
* Netzteil dürfte von Tagan mit 480W sein.
* Grafikkarte: GeForce PCX8800 (Zotac)
* BS: Vista Ultimate 64bit
* an Stromleiste, ABER: Da nach Betätigen der Stromleiste oft das Neustellen der Systemuhr, was ich in meiner weiblichen Unbeholfenheit auf eine schwache Batterie des MB zurückgeführt habe, ließ ich sie ganz rebellisch immer an, bis ich mir mal eine Frische kaufe...

Systeminfos etwas dürftig, Fraumodus eben :-(
Okay - zunächst hatte ich von Zeit zu Zeit nur stehende Bilder, die sich durch einen Reboot beseitigen haben lassen, er ist auch anstandslos hochgefahren. An einem Tag ist er dann nicht mehr aus dem Ruhezustand zurückgekehrt, auch hier hat ein Reboot geholfen (auch mit Netzteil/Stromleiste ausschalten). Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich es als mögliche Vistamacke abgetan.

Am Samstag ist er wieder nicht aus dem Ruhezustand zurückgekehrt. 
Und kein Reboot hat seitdem geholfen.

Lüfter drehen sich allesamt, die Lampe am MB leuchtet, wenn es Strom hat, allerdings kommt kein erlösender Piepton, wenn er angeschaltet wird.
Wir haben die Batterie eines anderen PCs probeweise eingesetzt - ändert nichts.
Stecker dürften auch allesamt in Ordnung sein.
Ausbau aller Geräte wie Grafikkarte+Laufwerk auch schon getätigt, haben auch probeweise, um die FP auszuschließen, eine andere mal angeschlossen, scheint es jedoch nicht zu sein.
Monitor ist es nicht, der funktioniert :suspekt:
Habe auch die Speicherriegel durchexerziert, dazu jetzt mehr...

Zum Mainboard noch etwas: Laut Hersteller sollte es 8 GB verkraften, da ich anfangs nur 2x1GB hatte und ein paar Euro übrig hatte, habe ich vor kurzem die 2x2GB-Speicherriegel dazu gekauft. Bis auf die Voltzahl, die sich geringfügig unterscheidet, aber überschneidet, sind die Speicherriegel für mein Verständnis gleich:

2GB (1GB X 2) 
CAS:	5-5-5-15
Speed: DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) 
Voltage: 1.8 ~ 2.0 Volts 

4GB (2GB x 2)
CAS: 5-5-5-15 
Speed: DDR2-800 (PC2-6400) 
Voltage: 1.8 ~ 1.9 Volts

(beide mal G-Skill)

Mainboard war auf Automatisch eingestellt, es hatte sich bei 1.9V eingependelt *denk* - wenn ich 6 GB drin hatte, ist er allerdings mit einem Bluescreen abgestürzt und da ich kein großer Stecker/Versteller bin, habe ich mich mit den 4 GB erst einmal zufrieden gegeben, ist auch mehr als genug. Waren auch entsprechend gesteckt (hoffe ich  )

Tja, nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter - bin mittlerweile so weit, ein neues Mainboard, da ich aufgrund dieser anhaltenden "Probleme" der Meinung bin, dass es einen leichten Knacks weg hat, zu kaufen... nur welches?
Beim Lösungssuchen im Internet bin ich auf diverse Posts getroffen, die dieses "Einfrieren" bei ASUS-Boards zum Thema hatten, nun gut... mein Board scheint desweiteren "Auslaufware" zu sein (?), was könnte für ein Board nun als "Ersatz" dienen, wenn es denn das Board sein sollte? 
Neben passenden Boards bin ich natürlich auch für weitere Tipps offen... 


Viele Grüße,
Caralynn


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2008)

Eine Problemfindung wäre ratsam, um nicht beim nächsten Board immer noch den Fehler zu haben 

2 Sachen :

1. Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard ( nahe der CPU ) betrachten, ob das Kreuzchen gewölbt / aufgeplatzt ist.
2. Auch das Netzteil mal aufmachen und die Kondensatoren anschauen oder nach Schmauchspuren suchen. Mal die Nase ranhalten und riechen, ob es nach Schmauch riecht.

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (29. Dezember 2008)

" 2. Auch das Netzteil mal aufmachen und die Kondensatoren anschauen oder nach Schmauchspuren suchen. " 

Aber bitte nichts berühren. Grosse Kondensatoren können über längere Zeit Strom speichern. Den Rest brauch ich glaub ich nicht zu erzählen.

Da die Biosbatterie gewechselt wurde, könnten auch Einstellungen verloren gegangen sein. Wie siehts im Bios aus? Geh dort mal auf " Load optimal Settings ". ( Kann auch anderst heisen ).


----------



## Caralynn (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Tipps.

Kondensatoren mit Kreuz sehen normal aus, kein Geruch bemerkbar... :-/

@PC Heini: Es kommt leider kein BIOS-Screen mehr, auf dem Monitor taucht nur "Kein Eingangssignal" auf... 


VG,
Cara


----------



## PC Heini (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann fällt mir aus der Ferne leider nichts mehr ein. In so einem Fall müsste ich das Teil vor mir haben. Das kann jetzt vieles sein.
Tut mir leid.


----------

